# [OT]³ Titles im Gentoo forum

## pablo_supertux

Hi

das ist was ziemliches offtopic (deshalb hoch 3).

Wenn man weniger als 75 Post hat, ist man n00b, dann tux's little helper und ab 150 oder so ist man Apprentice. Was ist das nächste? Und ab wie viele Posts? Wie viele Titles gibt es überhaupt?   :Razz:   :Cool: 

----------

## RealGeizt

das nächste ist Guru mit 300...mit wieviel posts man dann weiter befördert wird weiss ich leider noch nicht  :Smile: 

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

einmal suchen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=24074

lorenz

----------

## RealGeizt

ahhh...ich hab ein geistesblitz bekommen...mit 600 l33t und mit 1000 Veteran glaube ich.

----------

## Lenz

Geil, dann hab ich mich ja bald zum Guru hochgespammt  :Wink: .

Zum L33t wird's dann aber noch ein wenig dauern  :Wink: .

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich bin auch bald ein Guru   :Very Happy:  Aber bis  L33t wird auch lange dauern. Übrigens, was bedeutet l33t???

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Eigentlich heißt es wenn man es ganz genau nimmt 31337 und dahinter verbirgt sich nichts anderes als Script Kinder Sprache - nämlich aus Buchstaben ähnlich aussehnde Zahlen zu benutzen(oder eben die Sprechweise).

y0u ru13 my h4xx0r. 1 ist dann ein l und 3 ein e und so heißt 31337 elite und die umgangsprachliche Kurzform ist dann leet oder l33t.

----------

## ruth

hi,

abgesehen davon ist dieses system blödsinn... *grins*

es wird schliesslich nur die anzahl der postings, nicht deren qualität oder ähnliches zum

ranking herangezogen.

d.h. jemand könnte zum guru werden, nur durch das posten von 300 sinnlosen fragen.

aber jemand, der erst 30 posts hat, nur auf fragen antwortet, keine selbst stellt, und so ein immenses wissen an den tag legt  ist ein beginner...

besser wäre eine möglichkeit, die qualität eines beitrages zu bewerten;

in etwa:

war der artikel zur problemlösung hilfreich? -->> autor wird hochgestuft

zeugt er von fachkompetenz? -->> autor wird hochgestuft

ist die frage totaler blödsinn? -->> autor bleibt anfänger

das wäre schöner und besser finde ich.

leider, denke ich, mit phpBB nicht zu machen... ;-((

aber naja  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## amne

Die Ränge bedeuten nicht mehr oder weniger als: Hat schon viel gepostet - hat schon einiges gepostet - hat noch wenig gepostet. Alle weiteren Schlüsse auf Qualität und Persönlichkeit des Posters sind wissenschaftlich nicht haltbar.  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

DUP, DUP, DUP!  :Wink: 

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> abgesehen davon ist dieses system blödsinn... *grins*

 

Wissen wir.  :Wink: 

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> es wird schliesslich nur die anzahl der postings, nicht deren qualität oder ähnliches zum ranking herangezogen.

 

Stimmt.

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> d.h. jemand könnte zum guru werden, nur durch das posten von 300 sinnlosen fragen.

 

Ach ja...

postcount++

 :Wink: 

----------

## sOuLjA

Die sind mir bisher noch nicht mal wirklich aufgefallen,dachte dsa tippt man da selbst ein  :Smile: 

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

nachdem ich vor ungefähr einem halben Jahr in einem sehr hilfreichen Thread klären konnte, wer eigentloich EDIT ist, die hier so oft zitiert wird, ohne sich je selber zu Wort zu melden, habe ich neuerdings ein weiteres Problem: jetzt bin ich kein "kleiner Helfer" mehr, sondern heiße jetzt "Apprentice". Ups.

Ich weiß zwar, was ich unter einem Guru oder einem Moderator verstehen soll, aber was so ein Apprendigsbums ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Auch die Wikipedia liefert mir keine genügende Auskunft, und Google noch weniger. Also seid mal so nett und klärt mich auf ...

----------

## Redshirt

Vielleicht hilft Dir das...  :Wink: 

dict.leo.org/?search=Apprentice

Appentice kann z.B. als "Lehrmädchen" übersetzt werden   :Shocked: 

mod edit: url tags für Seitenformatierung eingefügt. --Earthwings

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

ahh, danke, demnach bin ich jetzt also Azubi. Das ist immer noch besser als HARTZIV.

----------

## Earthwings

Zwei Threads zusammengeschmissen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Zwei Threads zusammengeschmissen.

 

Is ja schon gut. Aber ich hab in den "Forumsregeln" bisher nix gefunden, was mir diese "Namensgebung" erläutert. Vielleicht kann man das da noch irgendwie reinschubsen, so daß sich OT-Nachfragen dieser Art von alleine erledigen.

----------

## Earthwings

Naja, es gibt ja die englische FAQ dazu. In die Forenregeln passt es eigentlich nicht. "Zusammengeschmissen" war auch nicht bös gemeint oder so   :Smile: 

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> "Zusammengeschmissen" war auch nicht bös gemeint oder so  :)

 

Ist auch nicht so rübergekommen. Ich moderiere selber auch an einigen Stellen und kenne das - aber du mußt natürlich einrechnen, daß jemand verblüfft ist, wenn seine "Menschelei" plötzlich unauffindbar verschwunden scheint.

Foren und Boards haben aber nunmal die Eigenart, daß sie sich auch entwickeln. Das kann man nötigenfalls diskutieren, grundsätzlich ist es aber gutzuheißen, solange Transparenz vorhanden ist.

Das eigentlich Spannende ist aber, daß selbst ein "n00b" bisweilen über Sachkenntnisse verfügt, die einen "Guru" umhauen können. Und das vernebeln diese "Titel" ein bißchen. Mir persönlich ist es ziemlich wurscht - ich habe allerhand Hilfestellungen bereits erhalten, und an anderen Stellen auch ein paar Hilfestellungen geben können. Der "Titel" ist eher eine lustige unernste Beigabe (naja, bis auf den "Moderator"), viel wichtiger ist, was einer schreibt.

Grüße

Christoph S.

----------

## slick

 *ruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> abgesehen davon ist dieses system blödsinn... *grins*
> 
> es wird schliesslich nur die anzahl der postings, nicht deren qualität oder ähnliches zum
> ...

 

Will ich auch gleich nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben (irgendwie ist die Diskussion bisher an mir vorbeigegangen  :Wink:  )... klar sagt der Postcount nichts aus, allerdings 300 Posts kommen nicht über Nacht. Da gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten (zumindest in meiner persönlichen Postcount-Theorie  :Wink: )

1) Der User hat Plan und hilft wo er kann. Daher sind das überwiegend Posts mit Gemeinnutzen. oder 

2) Es ist wirklich der Super-Mega-Noob der jede Aktion auf seinem Rechner im Forum nachfragt. 

3) Mischung aus 1) und 2), denn keiner weiß alles

In beiden Fällen ist der Titel "Guru" dann berechtigt. Man darf nur nicht vom selben Standpunkt ausgehen.

Der User aus Fall 1) hat sich den Titel verdient, denn er hat wirklich viel weiterhelfen können und somit steht das "Guru" für Hilfsbereitschaft und Fachwissen. Der "Wissens-Guru" sozusagen.  :Wink: 

Bei Fall 2) sieht es so aus, der "Guru" steht für Standhaftigkeit und Ausdauer. Stell Dir vor Du hast von Linux absolut keinen Plan und postest hier, das erste was Du lernst ist: Mach Dich selbst schlau und benutze die Informationen im Web. Spätestens nach der fünften "dummen" Frage sollte das hier jeder wissen. D.h. wenn es einer schafft 300 "dumme" Fragen zu stellen und bis dahin noch nicht seine Linuxtour aufgegeben hat, der muß einen festen Willen haben sich wirklich damit auseinander setzen wollen. Von daher verdient er das Prädikat "Guru" für seine Ausdauer.  :Wink:  Ich würde sogar fast behaupten von dem kann man (nicht aufs Fachwissen bezogen) viel lernen, denn wieviele (Umsteiger) geben nach den ersten Problemen auf. 

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Das eigentlich Spannende ist aber, daß selbst ein "n00b" bisweilen über Sachkenntnisse verfügt, die einen "Guru" umhauen können

 

Ja und das ist wirklich immer das krasseste!  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

 *slick wrote:*   

> Bei Fall 2) sieht es so aus, der "Guru" steht für Standhaftigkeit und Ausdauer. Stell Dir vor Du hast von Linux absolut keinen Plan und postest hier, das erste was Du lernst ist: Mach Dich selbst schlau und benutze die Informationen im Web. Spätestens nach der fünften "dummen" Frage sollte das hier jeder wissen. D.h. wenn es einer schafft 300 "dumme" Fragen zu stellen und bis dahin noch nicht seine Linuxtour aufgegeben hat, der muß einen festen Willen haben sich wirklich damit auseinander setzen wollen. Von daher verdient er das Prädikat "Guru" für seine Ausdauer.  Ich würde sogar fast behaupten von dem kann man (nicht aufs Fachwissen bezogen) viel lernen, denn wieviele (Umsteiger) geben nach den ersten Problemen auf.

 Übrigens lange nichts mehr von ihm gehört...  :Very Happy: 

----------

